# Grouse



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Spent some time with my brother in God's country to scout for the quickly upcoming hunt---took the gun to bag some grouse.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice birds.

Old dead trees are cool looking. Great pictures! 8)


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad to see you got into some birds. I am thinking about heading up near that area, a little farther north, on Wednesday to see what I can find. Did you see any more than just the one you bagged?

Great pics by the way.

Shane


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

cool pics!!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Sweet, looks like a lot of fun. When we goin fishin man?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Pretty country!
Grouse looked fair sized too 8)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Sweet, looks like a lot of fun. When we goin fishin man?


wow, I would like to---just not sure when this hectic life is gonna let me :?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I hear ya there, let me know and lets do it


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Big ol birds Repeter!!! Cant wait for the hunts either!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics!!!!


----------

